
PagerDuty Files Confidentially for IPO - J253
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-01-15/software-maker-pagerduty-is-said-to-file-confidentially-for-ipo
======
ravedave5
Having one team on victorOps and the other on Pagerduty I can say that
pagerduty has better UI and mobile app. The scheduling UI in vitorOps is a
mess.

~~~
NightMKoder
Have you tried OpsGenie by chance? Their pricing looks attractive, but it is
Atlassian (I cant get past how slow Jira is).

~~~
carlivar
Their UI is also a mess. So they'll fit right in at Atlassian.

~~~
mryall
Atlassian PM here - we're working on improving Opsgenie's UI. And also the
speed of Jira Cloud. You'll see some significant improvements this year.

------
romanhn
Worth recalling that PagerDuty is a YC S10 alumnus.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=758653](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=758653)

~~~
DeonPenny
YC raking it in this year

